# PUENTES PERUANOS



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

*OTRO PUENTE EL DE CHANCHAMAYO*


----------



## pedro1011

Excelente foto, Enrique Daniel. Hermoso puente colgante. Ese río sí que se ve amenazante!
En la terrible geografía peruana, hay que buscar el menor resquicio para poder hacer obras y seguir adelante. Realmente es carísimo y titánico construir la infraestructura de nuestro país.
Bueno, ahora veamos algunos puentes arequipeños.


*PUENTE BOLOGNESI*










*CHILINA*










*SAN ISIDRO*



















*CUYAO*








En la provincia de La Unión











*LARI-MACA*








Sobre el río Colca. Tiene 30 metros de largo.


*TIABAYA*








Puente de 73 metros de largo y 23 toneladas de capacidad máxima


*BOLIVAR*








Es el tradicional puente de fierro ubicado a la entrada de la ciudad.


















Como se aprecia, es de una sola vía.


*CAMANA*


----------



## Chalaco

El Puente Bolognesi pintadito.


----------



## Bratzo

J Block said:


> Yo pienso que son horribles, salvo los mas bellos como ese que mencione, los puentes Bolognesi y Grau en Arequipa, el Balta y el de Piedra en Lima...
> 
> Quizas sean funcionales, pero para nada son bellos ni dignos de admiracion. Son comunes y corrientes tirando para feos. Lo peor de todo, ni se cuidan. Mira nomas el puente de Piura, esta horrible!


osea que algo que no es bello esteticamente no es digno de admiracion? interesante


----------



## J Block

Bratzo said:


> osea que algo que no es bello esteticamente no es digno de admiracion? interesante


SI!!! WOW! Por fin alguien me entiende en este foro!!!


----------



## pedro1011

Buena, Chalaco. El puente Bolognesi es uno de los más bonitos. Y digno de admiración, pues es bastante extenso e imponente. Es un puente colgante, pero con un sistema de arcos, y fue construido por el SIMA.
Tiene una longitud de 150 metros, cuatro vías de tránsito vehicular y dos veredas exteriores. Su resistencia es de 140 toneladas.
Costó S/. 23 millones y requirió el empleo de 1,500 toneladas de acero.


----------



## pedro1011

*PUENTE BOLOGNESI*








Con sus 150 metros de luz, este puente ya no estará a merced de las turbulentas aguas del río Piura, 
como lo estuvieron los tres puentes arrasados durante el último Fenómeno del Niño.









Su plataforma está sujetada por cables de acero unidos a un gigantesco arco. 










Su construcción estuvo a cargo del SIMA, que se está volviendo especialista
en puentes, como lo fue anteriormente en buques de alto bordo.


----------



## Chalaco

Estan muy buenas las fotos Pedro!


----------



## pedro1011

*MARISCAL CACERES*








Puente sobre las turbulentas aguas del río Piura.










Este es otro puente sobre el río Piura.










Este es uno construido por el SIMA. No tengo el dato del lugar, pero apenas lo tenga lo pondré.










Y ésta es una muestra de cómo se construye un puente Bailey, de tipo modular, en el SIMA de Chimbote.


----------



## J Block

Este puente esta interesante, me atrae su diseño, aunque creo que el diseño de las luminarias podria haber sido mas original, podria haber sido parte del diseño del puente. Son cositas asi como luminarias, semaforos, cableado bajo tierra, etc, lo que aveces hace la diferencia. Pero en general esta interesante.


----------



## pedro1011

*PUENTE COLLANA*

















Este puente, que se halla en Matucana, ha sido inaugurado hace dos días.









Tiene 150 metros de largo. Costó el equivalente de US$ 4 millones.


----------



## ZhEr0

pedro1011 said:


> *PUENTE COLLANA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me parecen ridiculos esos carteles de : "Los peruanos SI podemos" , como si hubieran hecho una gran cosa , lo uniko que han hecho es un fu***ing puente que en cualquier pais lo harian! , todavia la cara del imbecil de toledo se~alando el puente , HA!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pedro1011

Si pudiera borrar a Toledo lo haría, como hice en la foto de abajo. Pero en la de arriba es más complicado. Y en cuanto a los letreros, tienes razón. Los de Perú Posible dan mala imagen a todo.


----------



## Bratzo

no sean estupidos....uno no construye una carretera, y 10 años despues el puente....OBVIAMENTE hizo toda una carretera...o al menos la arreglo..y construyo ese puente...


----------



## ZhEr0

ANDA!!! , pero tanta publicidad y todo para ese puente , no jotas pues!!


----------



## Bratzo

Y QUIEN DICE QUE ES PARA EL PUENTE??? ERDAAAAA ZHERO LEE LO QUE ESCRIBIIII tampoco pueden inaugurar la carretera POR TODA LA CARRETERA...siempre se elige un lugar en especial...tal vez ese es el unico puente...entonces para inaugurar todo....se pusieron ahi para la rueda de prensa las fotitos ETC ETC ETC ETC ETC


----------



## Chalaco

Esta chevere el puento aunque Toledo y su tribu como que la malogra. No se si habra en la carreterra a Manchay un puente...


----------



## pedro1011

Bratzo said:


> no sean estupidos....uno no construye una carretera, y 10 años despues el puente....OBVIAMENTE hizo toda una carretera...o al menos la arreglo..y construyo ese puente...


La lógica de Bratzo es demoledora.

Chalaco: no sé si habrá puente en la carretera a Manchay.


----------



## J Block

Bratzo said:


> no sean estupidos....uno no construye una carretera, y 10 años despues el puente....OBVIAMENTE hizo toda una carretera...o al menos la arreglo..y construyo ese puente...


Totalmente deacuerdo...ademas, el cartel no dice "TOLEDO LO HIZO" dice LOS PERUNANOS SI PODEMOS...aunque sea el slogan del partido de Toledo, dice la verdad....o que, acaso no podemos? 

De algo siempre se tienen que quejar los peruanos...


----------



## Bratzo

jaja si esto si fue el climax "DIOS!! COMO PUEDEN CONSTRUIR UN PUENTE...Y CELEBRARLO?? ESTE ES EL PRESIDENTE MAS INEPTO DE TODOS....ENCIMA ES FEO"


----------



## J Block

Bratzo said:


> jaja si esto si fue el climax "DIOS!! COMO PUEDEN CONSTRUIR UN PUENTE...Y CELEBRARLO?? ESTE ES EL PRESIDENTE MAS INEPTO DE TODOS....ENCIMA ES FEO"


Solo refleja tristemente lo que la mayoria de peruanos opinan...


----------



## Juan1912

La verdad es que la gran mayoría está fea. Ahora por favor no me vengan con que soy ignorante. Solo digo que a la gran mayóría le falta algo de estética, en fin , con tal que cumplan con la función me parece excelente. Me gustan el de chanchamayo, lima piura y nada más. saludos!


----------



## J Block

Juan1912 said:


> La verdad es que la gran mayoría está fea. Ahora por favor no me vengan con que soy ignorante. Solo digo que a la gran mayóría le falta algo de estética, en fin , con tal que cumplan con la función me parece excelente. Me gustan el de chanchamayo, lima piura y nada más. saludos!


No me sorprenderia que te llamen ignorante con lo conformistas que son algunos...


----------



## Chalaco

Bratzo said:


> jaja si esto si fue el climax "DIOS!! COMO PUEDEN CONSTRUIR UN PUENTE...Y CELEBRARLO?? ESTE ES EL PRESIDENTE MAS INEPTO DE TODOS....ENCIMA ES FEO"


----------



## pedro1011

Bueno, aquí van otras fotos del bello puente Calicanto.



















*PUENTE DE PIEDRA (LIMA)*










*PUENTE OTORONGO (PUNO)*








Es un puente colgante


*PUENTE SOBRE EL RIO CAMISEA*








Es un puente temporal tipo Acrow (más moderno que el Bailey) de 70 metros.


*VERRUGAS*








Este puente se halla en la carretera central. Miren el espectacular puente ferroviario allá arriba.


----------



## Filter

El puente Bolognesi está bravazo aunque el color no me gusta mucho, pero de noche se ve muy bien.


----------



## pedro1011

*PUENTE SOBRE EL RIO TAHUAMANU*








En Madre de Dios.


----------



## pedro1011

Iñapari, jun. 18 (ANDINA).- Con la develación de una placa conmemorativa, el presidente Alejandro Toledo inspeccionó hoy las obras del *puente* *Yaverija*, en la región Madre de Dios, cuya culminación está prevista para julio próximo.

Ubicado en la localidad de Yaverija, en el kilómetro 222 de la carretera Puerto Maldonado, la construcción forma parte del eje vial Iñapari – Iberi – Puerto Maldonado de la Carretera Interoceánica.

Los beneficiarios directos de la obra son más de 50 mil habitantes de Iñapari, Iberia, Las Piedras y Laberinto, en las provincias de Tahuamanu y Tambopata.

La construcción estuvo a cargo de la Universidad Nacional de Ingeniería, como proyectista y consultora; el Consorcio Sudamericano S.A., como ejecutor de la primera parte; y el Proyecto Especial Madre de Dios, como ejecutor de la parte final.

Toledo también anunció que el 27 de este mes se otorgará la buena pro para la construcción del *Puente Billinghurst * en Madre de Dios, obra que ha permanecido pendiente los últimos 25 años.

Este puente, con 700 metros de longitud, será uno de los más grandes de Sudamérica y unirá Puerto Maldonado con diversas provincias de la región.


----------



## Chalaco

Increible la noticia! Que ganas de ver ese puente tengo.


----------



## Juan1912

y qué pasó con el puente colgante que cortaron ? se enteraron de la noticia?


----------



## pedro1011

Lo incendiaron unos malditos. Esta es la noticia:

Cusco.– El mítico y asombroso puente inca de Queshuachaca, ubicado sobre el río Apurímac, en la provincia de Canas, a 110 kilómetros al sureste de la ciudad del Cusco, fue incendiado por desconocidos.
Queshuachaca es un puente colgante de ichu o paja brava, de 33 metros de longitud y 1.2 metros de ancho, único en su género por ser el último que se conserva en uso desde la época incaica.
Se afirma que el puente fue construido por primera vez durante el reinado del inca Pachacútec y desde esa fecha, por mandato de él, todos los años, durante el segundo domingo de junio, cerca de mil campesinos lo renuevan y reconstruyen utilizando paja trenzada de ichu y chachacomo. (Fernando Zora)

Felizmente que los campesinos saben cómo reconstruirlo. Ojalá que lo hagan igualito.


----------



## VIRUS

jejejejee Vamos peruanos no sean tan drasticos con su pais... 

Lo que me gusta son los diferentes ecosistemas del peru...como para viajar en carretera....

Como estan las carreteras peruanas?


----------



## pedro1011

Están bastante bien en cuanto a mantenimiento. Y el asfalto llega cada vez más lejos. Por lo pronto, ya se puede viajar por carretera asfaltada hasta Ayacucho, Cusco, Puno, Tarapoto, y próximamente Yurimaguas.


*KUNYAC*








Este puente está en la carretera asfaltada Abancay-Cusco.


*PUENTE EN LA CARRETERA CENTRAL*








Por esos enormes precipicios avanza nuestro ferrocarril central para llegar a la sierra.


----------



## El Bajopontino

La selva que es el 65% del territorio, no tiene carreteras...


----------



## Chalaco

Se deberia de unir mas a la selva con el resto del pais...con tal que no pasen por NI UNA reserva ecologica o un parque nacional.


----------



## VIRUS

para eso esta el avion .... 

Pero me refiero si tienen una carretera costera... o Autopista costera....? o ke hay...Autopista o Carretera costera ..y como esta en que condiciones..?


----------



## pedro1011

La Carretera Panamericana une toda la costa, y está en muy buenas condiciones. La mayoría de capitales departamentales de la sierra también está interconectada por carreteras asfaltadas. Las carreteras que te mencioné al principio son las de penetración que logran llegar hasta los inicios de la selva.


----------



## skyperu34

no estamos mal con los puentes, tampoco vamos a tirarles barro solo porque no son al estilo Calatrava............a mi me gustan muchos puentes peruanos......lo necesario para conectar el pais que es lo que se necesita !


----------



## El Bajopontino

Ademas que nuestra geografia no amerita a que sean muy largos, por ello que son pequeños y dan esa impresion.


----------



## RAZA_VIRREYNAL

BUENOS PUENTES....


----------



## dlHC84

faltan los de Lima.... que bad.
el puente de Eiffel en el centro de Lima es muy bonito, también me gutsa el puente Villana Rey en Miraflores, pero desde que han puesto esos "vídrios" para evitar suicidios,cómo qué, ¿? lo ha maleado.

me llamó a atención un puente que ví camino la Merced/San Ramón (selva alta) era muy origial y enorme.

puente es puente. asi que también vale el, puente de Junín por donde pasa el tren... conocido como boca del Diablo o algo parecido. Cabe resalta que es el puenteferroviário más alto del mundo.


----------



## pedro1011

Sí, los de la selva son los más espectaculares. Hay varios colgantes, como el Punta Arenas y otros de más de 100 metros. Lástima que no he podido encontrar fotos. 
Y dentro de poco, el puente colgante Billinghurst, con sus 700 metros, será el rey de los puentes peruanos.









En el ferrocarril central es famoso El Infiernillo. No es muy grande, pero produce escalofríos porque está sobre una quebrada bien profunda.
No he considerado los puentes de Lima porque forman parte de la arquitectura urbana. Aquí quiero resaltar la ingeniería de gran tamaño, que se ve en los puentes de la red vial nacional.


----------



## dlHC84

aja... asi se llamaba infiernillo, gracias


----------



## Juan1912

Todo vuelve...qué thread tan antiguo.... :cheers:


----------



## Libidito

pedro1011 said:


> *AGUAYTIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En la carretera Cusco-Apurímac



ahi lo caga ese gon el presidente choledo sacalooooooooo


----------



## El Bajopontino

Me daría miedo cruzar este puente en esas circunstancias.


----------



## pedro1011

Libidito: ése no es el puente Aguaytía. Me has quoteado mal, choche. El Aguaytía es el puente colgante que está al inicio del thread. 

Bueno, aquí van más imágenes:

*PUENTE SICUANI*








Fue inaugurado este año


*PUENTE EN PIURA*








Sobre el río Chira


*PUENTE BOLOGNESI*








El bello puente piurano muestra su iluminación nocturna



*PUENTE YANANGO QUEDO DESTRUIDO*

















Quedó destruido el puente Yanango, ubicado en la ruta hacia San Ramón. La enorme estructura, de tipo atirantado, tenía 150 metros de largo, 8.85 metros de ancho y apenas siete años de antigüedad (fue construido en 1998).
En un día de intenso tránsito, por allí pasaban unos mil vehículos por hora.
El desastre fue culpa del MTC, que no hizo nada por descolmatar (limpiar) las bases del puente, pese a que desde hace varios meses ya había sido advertido del peligro. Espero que renuncie el tarado del ministro.


----------



## pedro1011

*PERU-CARRETERAS ASFALTADAS*










*PANAMERICANA SUR*








Autopista. Dos carriles en cada sentido.


*ABANCAY-CUSCO*










*AGUAYTIA-TINGO MARIA*








Foto del 2003


*LIMA-PATIVILCA*








Autopista. Dos carriles en cada sentido.


*AREQUIPA-MATARANI*



















*INTEROCEANICA*








Tramo Iberia-Iñapari (62 kilómetros)


----------



## J Block

Renunciando no resolverá absolutamente nada...el puente no será reconstruído..


----------



## Bratzo

grande chino...el chino es lo max


----------



## El Bajopontino

Wow, que tal imagen, el agua se llevó el puente de encuentro.


----------



## UnChew

Hay un puente.. no me acuerdo el nombre.. en Arequipa, en la ciudad. Uno diseñado por el mismo que diseñó la torre Eiffel.


----------



## Dodiperu

*El puente Calicanto està muy bonito*

Es cierto que muchos puentes no tienen gran belleza visual..pero el Calicanto lo encuentro super bonito,digno de postal.
Dodi
http://dodiperu.miblog.com


----------



## Chalaco

UnChew, si no me equivoco te refieres a este puente...


----------



## Dodiperu

*No,a ese puente feo no...*



Chalaco said:


> UnChew, si no me equivoco te refieres a este puente...


El Calicanto es el que està en Hùanuco sobre el Huallaga,el puente de piedra (estilo medieval) de 3 arcos... 
Dodi
http://dodiperu.miblog.com 

pd : Recuerda que soy chalaco también..de nacimiento... El Calicanto es del estilo "a lo Real Felipe" en cuanto a material..


----------



## Dodiperu

*Por lo menos el Papichulo inaugurò puentes*



libidito said:


> ahi lo caga ese gon el presidente choledo sacalooooooooo


Aunque no està para postal la foto.. por lo menos el "man from Stanford" ha inaugurado puentes... sube medio por ciento en aprobaciòn presidencial !!!
Dodi 
http://dodiperu.miblog.com


----------



## Chalaco

No dodi, Unchew pregunto sobre un puente en AREQUIPA y ese es....yo se que el calicanto esta en huanuco.


----------



## Dodiperu

*se me chispoteó*



Chalaco said:


> No dodi, Unchew pregunto sobre un puente en AREQUIPA y ese es....yo se que el calicanto esta en huanuco.


Ja,ja,ja... pensè que "unchew" era una nueva palabra que estaban usando en Lima a modo de sorpresa !!!.... ja,ja,ja.. 
Dodi 
http://dodiperu.miblog.com


----------



## pedro1011

*PUENTE DE INTEGRACIÓN BRASIL-PERU*








Se halla entre Assis Brasil e Iñapari. Está próximo a ser inaugurado. Tiene 110 metros 
de luz en su segmento más largo, y 62 metros en los laterales. 









Su ancho es de 16.80 metros y la altura de sus torres de 22.50 metros.










Esta foto, de Davizao AC, muestra en detalle la plataforma vehicular y los cables del puente, ya terminado.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Se ve que va a quedar bien ese puente, y q dure muchisimos años.


----------

